# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Los bosques del sur de Europa han doblado el porcentaje de superficie defoliada debido al aumento de las sequías

## Salut

> *Los bosques del sur de Europa han doblado el porcentaje de superficie defoliada debido al aumento de las sequías*
> 
> El cambio climático está incrementando la frecuencia y severidad de fenómenos climáticos extremos, como sequías, inundaciones, tormentas de viento o huracanes.
> 
> En la cuenca Mediterránea y Europa del sur, el análisis de series meteorológicas de larga duración indica que *el cambio climático ha provocado ya un aumento significativo de la frecuencia e intensidad de los periodos de sequía en las últimas décadas*.
> 
> Un nuevo estudio de la Unidad de Ecología Global, que agrupa investigadores del Centro de Estudios Avanzados de Blanes del CSIC y del CREAF (Centro de Investigación Ecológica y Aplicaciones Forestales), junto a investigadores de la Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona (UAB), ha examinado las consecuencias del aumento en la frecuencia e intensidad de los periodos de sequía en los ecosistemas forestales del sur de Europa durante los últimos 20 años (1987-2007).
> 
> El trabajo, publicado en la revista Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences USA (PNAS), ha sido elaborado por los investigadores Jofre Carnicer, Marta Coll, Miquel Ninyerola, Xavier Pons, Gerardo Sánchez y Josep Peñuelas.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/01/los-bosques-...e-las-sequias/

----------


## Matraco

Terrorifico. Gracias por colgar la noticia

----------


## Salut

^^ La verdad es que es muy preocupante. Y más pa los que curramos en el sector forestal : \  En fin, en el caso de mi empresa ya empezamos a introducir algunos elementos de adaptación al cambio climático, porque los bosques se nos pueden ir de las manos muy pronto  :Frown: 

Ea, otra noticia relacionada:




> *Frente a la sequía, pinos con variabilidad genética*
> 
> En la cuenca mediterránea se prevé un aumento de la sequía como consecuencia del cambio climático. Ante esta situación no podemos dejar de preguntarnos: ¿cómo se verán alterados nuestros bosques si aumenta la aridez?, *¿serán capaces las especies forestales de adaptarse a este nuevo escenario?*.
> 
> Los científicos han encontrado una respuesta: la capacidad de adaptación a nuevos escenarios climáticos vendrá condicionada, fundamentalmente, por el grado de variabilidad genética existente en las poblaciones forestales.
> 
> En este sentido, *la variabilidad genética es uno de los mecanismos básicos implicados en la adaptación de los organismos a los cambios ambientales*. Un grupo de investigadores del INIA, la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid y el SERIDA lleva estudiando desde hace algunos años la importancia de esta variabilidad dentro de las especies forestales, y su papel en la adaptación a estreses ambientales.
> 
> En uno de los últimos trabajos llevado a cabo por este grupo de investigadores se encontró que existía variabilidad entre poblaciones de Pino resinero en la expresión de distintas características que influyen en su crecimiento en etapas juveniles.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/01/frente-a-la-...idad-genetica/

----------


## Matraco

... ahora que llevabamos cerca de medio siglo incrementando nuestra masa forestal y resulta que esta, está "enferma" y en peligro.
I+D+i a puntapala, por favor, porque de forma natural no creo que la vegetación pueda acoplarse a la rapidez del cambio climatico.

----------


## Salut

^^ El problema es que la mayor parte de las repoblaciones que se han hecho en el último medio siglo apenas muestran variabilidad genética. No sólo son monoespecíficas, sino que además presentan unos genotipos muy parecidos. 

Hace ya mucho tiempo que este problema estaba encima de la mesa, ya que entre otras cosas estas repoblaciones estaban haciendo desaparecer los genotipos locales.

Con respecto a la "I+D+i", no creo que sea cuestión de investigar mucho más. La geobotánica es una disciplina que ya tiene bastante recorrido hecho, y si los modelos climáticos regionales no fallan (que lo harán seguro, ya que irremediablemente tienen mucha incertidumbre) pues se pueden hacer mapas como este:

http://www.opengis.uab.es/WMS/iberia...resentacio.htm

^^ Distribución "futurible" de especies forestales, según diferentes escenarios de cambio climático.


En la inmensa mayoría de casos, se trata simplemente de aplicar lo que ya sabemos de sobras...

----------


## Matraco

^^ Menuda currada. No conocía ese atlas... me llevará un buen rato escudriñarlo a fondo.

----------


## Salut

Ups! Perdona, me equivoquè de enlace...

http://www.opengis.uab.cat/IdoneitatPI/index.html

----------

